# which camera for video?



## filmt (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey,

My name is Ruud and i've just joint this forum.

I've got a budget of around 400 (maybe more) and am looking for a camera, system or dslr, with a focus on recording video. 
The last 5 hours i've spent looking on the internet and have found many camera's and many conflicting stories, some have bad video quality, some have no mic input etc. 
the list of camera's i think are closest to my wishes are:

-canon eos M
-sony nex 6 or maybe a6000
-samsung nx300

A contributing factor in a choice is that I already own an efs 55-250mm f/4-5.6 is lens and an efs 18-55mm. (from my dead eos 1000d).

In my confusion of all the info on the internet I've come here,
Any help will be most appreciated.


----------



## bryguy_ASU (Jul 23, 2014)

You should go with the Samsung nx30 with the 16-50mm power zoom lens. It's one of their newer lenses that was designed with video in mind (silent stepping motor). Also the nx30 has an input jack for an external mic, which any 3rd party mic can be used. 

The nx300 is nice too but you would not have the EVF or the ability to use 3rd party mics. You can, however, use Samsung's proprietary mic.

The Sony A6000 is also a good choice, albeit most expensive here. But I just like Samsung for all their lens options and ease of use in their user interface and wireless connectivity.


----------



## filmt (Jul 23, 2014)

thank you for your advice,
If you hadn't replied i think I would have gone for the eos M but I can see that the nx30 is the better choice.
And I already have found one that costs &#8364;450 (second hand but still sealed)


----------



## Britanica (Jul 30, 2014)

Are smart cameras good? I never personally used one with that many features. I keep photo shooting and video recording separately on different devices.


----------

